# Dolphin hängt / kde Photo-Ordner

## flammenflitzer

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ dolphin -v

Qt: 4.8.2

KDE: 4.9.1

Dolphin: 2.1
```

Wenn ich in dolphin den Ordner (ntfs) mit meinen Fotos /*/*/*/Bilder öffne hängt sich das Fenster von dolphin auf. Vorschau ist deaktiviert. In dem Ordner befinden sich nur wenige Bilder "blank". Die meisten Bilder befinden sich in Thematischen Unterordnern. Mit anderen dolphin-Fenstern kann ich weiter arbeiten. Mit anderen Ordnern auf ntfs tritt das nicht auf.

Die Partitiom wurde unter Windows überprüft. - Fehlerfrei - 

Gleicher Fehler mit Konqueror. Mit rox alles in Ordnung. Nepomuk Datei Indexer habe ich deaktiviert. War vorher aktiv, aber nicht in dem Verzeichnisbaum.

Ich habe einen neuen Testuser angelegt. Folgendes Verhalten im Testuser:

Browsen des betreffenden Verzeichnisbaum i.O.. Beim 2'ten Versuch nicht mehr. Nepomuk etc. deaktiviert und alles *strig* *nepo* gelöscht. Keine Änderung. 

Alle anderen Ordner der Partition machen keine Probleme. Ist mir erstmals mit kde 4.9 aufgefallen. Unter 4.8 hatte ich keine Probleme.

Es scheint ein generelles Problem mit Bildern in Dolphin zu bestehen. Auch in anderen Ordnern (auf ext4) kann ich mit Rechtsklick auf Bilder Dolphin zum einfrieren bringen.

In der Konsole

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ dolphin /home/olaf/Dateien/Bilder/Familie-Bilder/

dolphin(31973) KXMLGUI::ActionList::plug: Index  25  is not within range (0 -  13 

dolphin(31973) KSambaSharePrivate::isSambaInstalled: Samba is not installed!

dolphin(31973) KSambaSharePrivate::findSmbConf: KSambaShare: Could not find smb.conf! 

dolphin(31973) KSambaSharePrivate::isSambaInstalled: Samba is not installed!

Getötet

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ 
```

Ich habe das System im Sommer erst neu installiert. Ich habe nichts mit samba am Hut.

----------

## franzf

Hängt er nur, oder ist auch die CPU am Schwitzen?

Was sagt top?

Kannst du dich mal mit gdb an den dolphin-Prozess (oder wenns ein anderer CPU-intensiver task (kio_thumnail z.B.) ist and den) hängen?

```
gdb attach <process_id>

(gdb) bt
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ ps uafx | grep dolphin

olaf     26451  1.2  1.5 619220 62712 ?        Sl   16:51   0:08  \_ kdeinit4: dolphin [kdeinit] --icon system-file-manager -caption Dolphin

olaf     30695  0.0  0.2 350796 11412 ?        S    17:01   0:00  \_ kdeinit4: kio_file [kdeinit] file local:/tmp/ksocket-olaf/klauncherMT2650.slave-socket local:/tmp/ksocket-olaf/dolphinn26451.slave-socket

olaf     30696  0.2  0.5 431492 22012 ?        S    17:01   0:00  \_ kdeinit4: kio_thumbnail [kdeinit] thumbnail local:/tmp/ksocket-olaf/klauncherMT2650.slave-socket local:/tmp/ksocket-olaf/dolphinG26451.slave-socket
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ gdb attach 26451

GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.3.1 p2) 7.3.1

Copyright (C) 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://bugs.gentoo.org/>...

attach: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.

Attaching to process 26451

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/kdeinit4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

warning: Could not load shared library symbols for linux-vdso.so.1.

Do you need "set solib-search-path" or "set sysroot"?

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

Reading symbols from /lib64/libpthread.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 0x7f99149a3700 (LWP 27620)]

[New Thread 0x7f9915756700 (LWP 26454)]

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libpthread.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6

Reading symbols from /lib64/libc.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libc.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libSM.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libSM.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libICE.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libICE.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXml.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXml.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libattica.so.0.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libattica.so.0.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtNetwork.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtNetwork.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSvg.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSvg.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libdbusmenu-qt.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libdbusmenu-qt.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXtst.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXtst.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4

Reading symbols from /lib64/libm.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libm.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libdl.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libdl.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libz.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libz.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libbz2.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libbz2.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/liblzma.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/liblzma.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libfam.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libfam.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib64/librt.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/librt.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libpng15.so.15...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libpng15.so.15

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXrandr.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXrandr.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXinerama.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXinerama.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6

Reading symbols from /lib64/libuuid.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libuuid.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.0.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.0.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libexpat.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libexpat.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/gconv/UTF-16.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/gconv/UTF-16.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkio.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkio.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libnepomuk.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libnepomuk.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libstreamanalyzer.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libstreamanalyzer.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsolid.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsolid.so.4

Reading symbols from /lib64/libacl.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libacl.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libattr.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libattr.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsoprano.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsoprano.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsopranoclient.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsopranoclient.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libstreams.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libstreams.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libudev.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libudev.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkparts.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkparts.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libnepomukutils.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libnepomukutils.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libnepomukquery.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libnepomukquery.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libplasma.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libplasma.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtScript.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtScript.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSql.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSql.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkdnssd.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkdnssd.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libthreadweaver.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libthreadweaver.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkdewebkit.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkdewebkit.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libknewstuff3.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libknewstuff3.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qca2/libqca.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qca2/libqca.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libphonon.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libphonon.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkcmutils.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkcmutils.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.49...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.49

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstapp-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstapp-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstpbutils-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstpbutils-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstbase-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstbase-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXmlPatterns.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXmlPatterns.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libpulse.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libpulse.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.49...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.49

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libffi.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libffi.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libjson.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libjson.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-2.1.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-2.1.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libX11-xcb.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libX11-xcb.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libwrap.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libwrap.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsndfile.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsndfile.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libFLAC.so.8...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libFLAC.so.8

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libvorbis.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libvorbis.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libogg.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libogg.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libasyncns.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libasyncns.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgdbm.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgdbm.so.3

Reading symbols from /lib64/libcap.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libcap.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libglapi.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libglapi.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXdamage.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXdamage.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-glx.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libxcb-glx.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXxf86vm.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXxf86vm.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libresolv.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libresolv.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_dolphin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_dolphin.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkfile.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkfile.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkonq.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkonq.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libdolphinprivate.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libdolphinprivate.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/styles/qtcurve.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/styles/qtcurve.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqgif.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqgif.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqico.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqico.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqjpeg.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqjpeg.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.8...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.8

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqmng.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqmng.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libmng.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libmng.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/liblcms.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/liblcms.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqsvg.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqsvg.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqtiff.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqtiff.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libtiff.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libtiff.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libjbig.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libjbig.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_dds.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_dds.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_eps.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_eps.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_exr.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_exr.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libIlmImf.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libIlmImf.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libIex.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libIex.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libHalf.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libHalf.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libIlmThread.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libIlmThread.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_jp2.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_jp2.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libjasper.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libjasper.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_pcx.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_pcx.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_pic.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_pic.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_psd.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_psd.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_ras.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_ras.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_rgb.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_rgb.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_tga.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_tga.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_xcf.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_xcf.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_xview.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_xview.so

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnss_compat.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libnss_compat.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnsl.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libnsl.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnss_nis.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libnss_nis.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnss_files.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libnss_files.so.2

0x00007f992e611ccd in write () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

(gdb) 
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ gdb attach 30695

GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.3.1 p2) 7.3.1

Copyright (C) 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://bugs.gentoo.org/>...

attach: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.

Attaching to process 30695

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/kdeinit4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

warning: Could not load shared library symbols for linux-vdso.so.1.

Do you need "set solib-search-path" or "set sysroot"?

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

Reading symbols from /lib64/libpthread.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libpthread.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6

Reading symbols from /lib64/libc.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libc.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libSM.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libSM.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libICE.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libICE.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXml.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXml.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libattica.so.0.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libattica.so.0.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtNetwork.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtNetwork.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSvg.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSvg.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libdbusmenu-qt.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libdbusmenu-qt.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXtst.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXtst.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4

Reading symbols from /lib64/libm.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libm.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libdl.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libdl.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libz.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libz.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libbz2.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libbz2.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/liblzma.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/liblzma.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libfam.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libfam.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib64/librt.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/librt.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libpng15.so.15...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libpng15.so.15

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXrandr.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXrandr.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXinerama.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXinerama.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6

Reading symbols from /lib64/libuuid.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libuuid.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.0.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.0.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libexpat.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libexpat.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/gconv/UTF-16.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/gconv/UTF-16.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkio.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkio.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libnepomuk.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libnepomuk.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libstreamanalyzer.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libstreamanalyzer.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsolid.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsolid.so.4

Reading symbols from /lib64/libacl.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libacl.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libattr.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libattr.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsoprano.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsoprano.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsopranoclient.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsopranoclient.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libstreams.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libstreams.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libudev.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libudev.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkparts.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkparts.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libnepomukutils.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libnepomukutils.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libnepomukquery.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libnepomukquery.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libplasma.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libplasma.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtScript.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtScript.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSql.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSql.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkdnssd.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkdnssd.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libthreadweaver.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libthreadweaver.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkdewebkit.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkdewebkit.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libknewstuff3.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libknewstuff3.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qca2/libqca.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qca2/libqca.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libphonon.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libphonon.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkcmutils.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkcmutils.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.49...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.49

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstapp-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstapp-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstpbutils-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstpbutils-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstbase-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstbase-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXmlPatterns.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXmlPatterns.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libpulse.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libpulse.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.49...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.49

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libffi.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libffi.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libjson.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libjson.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-2.1.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-2.1.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libX11-xcb.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libX11-xcb.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libwrap.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libwrap.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsndfile.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsndfile.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libFLAC.so.8...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libFLAC.so.8

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libvorbis.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libvorbis.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libogg.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libogg.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libasyncns.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libasyncns.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgdbm.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgdbm.so.3

Reading symbols from /lib64/libcap.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libcap.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libglapi.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libglapi.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXdamage.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXdamage.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-glx.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libxcb-glx.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXxf86vm.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXxf86vm.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libresolv.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libresolv.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/kio_file.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/kio_file.so

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnss_compat.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libnss_compat.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnsl.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libnsl.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnss_nis.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libnss_nis.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnss_files.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libnss_files.so.2

0x00007f992d3845e3 in select () from /lib64/libc.so.6
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ gdb attach 30696

GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.3.1 p2) 7.3.1

Copyright (C) 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://bugs.gentoo.org/>...

attach: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.

Attaching to process 30696

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/kdeinit4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

warning: Could not load shared library symbols for linux-vdso.so.1.

Do you need "set solib-search-path" or "set sysroot"?

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

Reading symbols from /lib64/libpthread.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libpthread.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6

Reading symbols from /lib64/libc.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libc.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libSM.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libSM.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libICE.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libICE.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXml.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXml.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libattica.so.0.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libattica.so.0.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtNetwork.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtNetwork.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSvg.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSvg.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libdbusmenu-qt.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libdbusmenu-qt.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXtst.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXtst.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4

Reading symbols from /lib64/libm.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libm.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libdl.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libdl.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libz.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libz.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libbz2.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libbz2.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/liblzma.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/liblzma.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libfam.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libfam.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib64/librt.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/librt.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libpng15.so.15...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libpng15.so.15

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXrandr.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXrandr.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXinerama.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXinerama.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6

Reading symbols from /lib64/libuuid.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libuuid.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.0.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.0.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libexpat.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libexpat.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/gconv/UTF-16.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/gconv/UTF-16.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkio.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkio.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libnepomuk.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libnepomuk.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libstreamanalyzer.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libstreamanalyzer.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsolid.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsolid.so.4

Reading symbols from /lib64/libacl.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libacl.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libattr.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libattr.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsoprano.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsoprano.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsopranoclient.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsopranoclient.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libstreams.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libstreams.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libudev.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libudev.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkparts.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkparts.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libnepomukutils.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libnepomukutils.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libnepomukquery.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libnepomukquery.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libplasma.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libplasma.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtScript.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtScript.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSql.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSql.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkdnssd.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkdnssd.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libthreadweaver.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libthreadweaver.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkdewebkit.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkdewebkit.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libknewstuff3.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libknewstuff3.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qca2/libqca.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qca2/libqca.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libphonon.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libphonon.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkcmutils.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libkcmutils.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.49...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.49

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstapp-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstapp-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstpbutils-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstpbutils-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstbase-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstbase-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXmlPatterns.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXmlPatterns.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libpulse.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libpulse.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.49...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.49

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libffi.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libffi.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libjson.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libjson.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-2.1.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-2.1.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libX11-xcb.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libX11-xcb.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libwrap.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libwrap.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsndfile.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libsndfile.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libFLAC.so.8...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libFLAC.so.8

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libvorbis.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libvorbis.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libogg.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libogg.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libasyncns.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libasyncns.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgdbm.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libgdbm.so.3

Reading symbols from /lib64/libcap.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libcap.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libglapi.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libglapi.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXdamage.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXdamage.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-glx.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libxcb-glx.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXxf86vm.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libXxf86vm.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libresolv.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libresolv.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/kio_thumbnail.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/kio_thumbnail.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/styles/qtcurve.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/styles/qtcurve.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqgif.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqgif.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqico.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqico.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqjpeg.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqjpeg.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.8...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.8

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqmng.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqmng.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libmng.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libmng.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/liblcms.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/liblcms.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqsvg.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqsvg.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqtiff.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqtiff.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libtiff.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libtiff.so.5

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libjbig.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libjbig.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_dds.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_dds.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_eps.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_eps.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_exr.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_exr.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libIlmImf.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libIlmImf.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libIex.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libIex.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libHalf.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libHalf.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libIlmThread.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libIlmThread.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_jp2.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_jp2.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libjasper.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/libjasper.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_pcx.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_pcx.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_pic.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_pic.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_psd.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_psd.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_ras.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_ras.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_rgb.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_rgb.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_tga.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_tga.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_xcf.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_xcf.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_xview.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/imageformats/kimg_xview.so

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnss_compat.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libnss_compat.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnsl.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libnsl.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnss_nis.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libnss_nis.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnss_files.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib64/libnss_files.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/kde4/imagethumbnail.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib64/kde4/imagethumbnail.so

0x00007f992d3845e3 in select () from /lib64/libc.so.6
```

```
top - 17:02:50 up  1:00,  3 users,  load average: 0.40, 0.69, 0.81

Tasks: 171 total,   2 running, 167 sleeping,   0 stopped,   2 zombie

Cpu(s):  7.9%us,  3.2%sy,  0.0%ni, 88.4%id,  0.3%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.2%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   4053056k total,  4011860k used,    41196k free,   857772k buffers

Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,  1754664k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                      

28681 olaf      20   0 1144m 250m  34m S    7  6.3   0:37.03 firefox                      

 2377 root      20   0  171m  54m  28m S    4  1.4   4:12.53 X                            

 4677 olaf      20   0 3030m 103m  48m S    3  2.6   0:30.38 amarok                       

 4548 olaf      20   0 1194m 141m 6164 S    2  3.6   2:58.28 mono                         

 2766 olaf      20   0 1273m 100m  38m S    2  2.5   1:59.04 plasma-desktop               

 2953 olaf      20   0  492m 7840 4196 S    2  0.2   1:05.92 pulseaudio                   

29768 olaf      20   0  380m  37m  21m S    2  0.9   0:05.55 plugin-containe              

 5916 olaf      20   0 1802m 212m  18m S    1  5.4   2:46.35 java                         

 2718 olaf      20   0  671m  40m  28m S    1  1.0   0:45.48 kwin                         

30665 olaf      20   0  523m  28m  17m S    1  0.7   0:00.90 konsole                      

 2787 olaf      20   0  4704 1100  700 S    0  0.0   0:01.69 ksysguardd                   

31341 root      20   0     0    0    0 R    0  0.0   0:00.04 kworker/0:2     
```

 *Quote:*   

> Hängt er nur, oder ist auch die CPU am Schwitzen? 

 

Hängt nur. CPU hat noch Kapazität.

----------

## franzf

Diese Info von gdb interessiert wenig (sagt nur, dass er alles Mögliche an debug-infos lädt).

Das "bt" wäre das Entscheidende gewesen. In dem Fall vor allem für den "dolphin"-Prozess.

Kannst du mal schauen, ob dolphin da irgend was in dem Verzeichnis anlegt? Eine versteckte Datei/Ordner. Weil wenn es beim ersten Mal klappt und von da weg nicht mehr schaut das fast danach aus :/

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
(gdb) bt 28193

No stack.
```

.thumbnails

.videoThumbnails

----------

## flammenflitzer

Fehler gefunden. Wenn ich .directory lösche, werden die Ordner /Dateien in "Symbolansicht" dargestellt. Das funktioniert. "Kompakter Anzeigemodus" funktioniert auch. Wenn ich in "Detailansicht wechsele (meine Standardeinstellung seit einigen kde releaes) , hängt sich Dolphin auf.

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288824

musst du jetzt nicht durchlesen, aber könnte durchaus etwas mit deinem Problem zu tun haben.

Der Patch, der NFS wieder als "schnell" markiert:

```
diff -Pdpru a/kio/kio/kfileitem.cpp b/kio/kio/kfileitem.cpp

--- a/kio/kio/kfileitem.cpp   2012-06-06 22:49:52.653043147 +0200

+++ b/kio/kio/kfileitem.cpp   2012-09-07 16:21:14.511736277 +0200

@@ -702,8 +702,7 @@ bool KFileItemPrivate::isSlow() const

     if (m_slow == SlowUnknown) {

         const QString path = localPath();

         if (!path.isEmpty()) {

-            const KFileSystemType::Type fsType = KFileSystemType::fileSystemType(path);

-            m_slow = (fsType == KFileSystemType::Nfs || fsType == KFileSystemType::Smb) ? Slow : Fast;

+            m_slow = Fast;

         } else {

             m_slow = Slow;

         }
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/20851/dolphin-h-ngt.html

http://www.gentoofreunde.org/phpbb/posting.php?mode=edit&f=13&p=4160

----------

## Josef.95

@flammenflitzer

Dein letzter Link wird so für andere User normal nicht funktionieren.

Wenn du einen Link zu einem Thread kopieren möchtest, dann melde dich bitte vorher ab, bevor du ihn kopierst.

http://www.gentoofreunde.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=703 sollte zb für alle abrufbar sein (auch ohne sich erst registrieren zu müssen).

----------

